# So how do they assess customs charges?



## rynd2it

Three days ago I received parcel from the UK, value about £90 - there were no additional charges levied. Today I received a small envelope with some electrical items value £10 - it was assessed at €10 customs charges The post lady could not provide any information on what these charges are but I wasn't getting my packet unless I paid.

I have no objections to paying reasonable import charges from outside the EU but there appears to be no rhyme or reason to the system. Anyone know where to find such information?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Try the website of the Douane Service here: Infos Douane Service

There is a section for Colis posteaux that includes stuff purchased on the Internet and a separate item related to packages sent by individuals. Haven't checked further than this page, but I'm sure you'll find something related to your questions.


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> Try the website of the Douane Service here: Infos Douane Service
> 
> There is a section for Colis posteaux that includes stuff purchased on the Internet and a separate item related to packages sent by individuals. Haven't checked further than this page, but I'm sure you'll find something related to your questions.


I could not find anything specific like "key in the tracking number and view an invoice" but this CYA caveat is on the front page:
_If you buy on the internet or if you receive a package from a private individual, only your carrier can tell you the status of your package (delays, delays and blockages) or inform you about the management fees applied to its processing. Often referred to as “customs charges” for shorthand, these charges do not correspond to the duties and taxes levied by the administration but to the management fees applied by the service provider delivering the package. _

So it appears these charges are being levied by the Post Office


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't forget, too, that the VAT that is charged is based on both the value of the item(s) being shipped plus the amount of shipping fees/postage. Depending on where your package was shipped from, either the postage/shipping may be exorbitant or it may be a private shipping company that adds its own charges to the initial shipping charge before the package is delivered to the post in the country of destination. (I have run into shipments from various vendors who use a shipper to get the package to France, where it is turned over to La Poste for delivery.)


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't forget, too, that the VAT that is charged is based on both the value of the item(s) being shipped plus the amount of shipping fees/postage. Depending on where your package was shipped from, either the postage/shipping may be exorbitant or it may be a private shipping company that adds its own charges to the initial shipping charge before the package is delivered to the post in the country of destination. (I have run into shipments from various vendors who use a shipper to get the package to France, where it is turned over to La Poste for delivery.)


Yes, the VAT is calculated on what they call "landed value" but VAT on that packet would only have been about €4 so the remaining amount has been added by someone. It was sent via Royal Mail so the only people involved were them and La Poste. At least I don't pay VAT in the UK now I've sorted out the various vendors I use.

It is annoying that you cannot get details of these charges because I'd be able to budget accordingly when calculating whether to pay exorbitant French prices and postage or ship from the UK. Often I don't get a choice, stuff just isn't available here. Ah well, it is what it is


----------



## Bevdeforges

rynd2it said:


> Often I don't get a choice, stuff just isn't available here. Ah well, it is what it is


Ultimately it comes down to "how bad do you really want it?" Or even "how fast do you actually need it?" I know lately there were a couple of products I really really wanted from the US. Compare the price quoted on Amazon.fr (usually through a third party vendor) to the price Amazon.com quoted to ship to France (including the "allowance" they add for estimated Customs and VAT charges) and ordering from the US comes up the better alternative by far, even if you have to wait a little longer. And, I have actually had Amazon credit me back when the fees turn out to be less than their estimate. 

Given the "newness" still of Brexit, I don't know if Amazon.co.uk can do this (yet). As for other vendors, you really do take a giant leap of faith when you order from elsewhere in the world.


----------

